# [Cups] partage d'imprimante (résolu)

## titoucha

Bonjour.

J'ai un problème de partage d'imprimante sur mon réseau.

Sur le serveur auquel l'imprimante est rattachée, j'ai une imprimante configurée pour être partagée (publique) et qui fonctionne correctement en local.

Sur l'autre PC, lorsque je me connecte au serveur cups avec "https://localhost:631" je vois bien l'imprimante sur l'autre serveur, mais elle est vue comme cachée et je ne peux donc pas l'utiliser.

Je peux par contre lui envoyer une page de test depuis l'interface de configuration.

Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi une imprimante publique sur un serveur est vu depuis l'autre comme cachée.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je pense que tu dois avoir un problème au niveau du cupsd.conf sur ton serveur.

Je pense que tu as autoriser l'administration à distance mais pas l'utilisation à distance.

Il faudrait que tu postes ton cupsd.conf.

Voici le mien concernant la partie interssante, en espérant que ça te dépannes.

```

# Enable printer sharing and shared printers.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow 192.168.*

#BrowseAddress 255.255.255.255:631

DefaultAuthType Basic

<Location />

  # Allow shared printing and remote administration...

  Order deny,allow

  Deny from all

  Allow from 192.168.*

</Location>

<Location /admin>

  AuthType Basic

  Encryption Required

  # Allow remote administration...

  Order deny,allow

  Deny from all

  Allow from 192.168.*

</Location>

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  # Allow remote access to the configuration files...

  Order deny,allow

  Deny from all

  Allow from 192.168.*

</Location>

```

----------

## El_Goretto

Ya pas aussi un  truc à mettre sur le client, pour qu'il soit autorisé à voir les imprimantes distantes?

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sur l'autre PC, lorsque je me connecte au serveur cups avec "https://localhost:631" je vois bien l'imprimante sur l'autre serveur, mais elle est vue comme cachée et je ne peux donc pas l'utiliser.
> 
> Je peux par contre lui envoyer une page de test depuis l'interface de configuration.
> ...

 

Bonjour,

A partir d'autres pc, J'utiliserais plutôt l'adresse IP du serveur, le port de cups et avec les permissions cité par -KuRGaN-.

----------

## titoucha

J'ai vérifié mais permissions elles ont l'air bonnes, je mets quand même mon cupsd.conf on ne sait jamais.  

```
LogLevel info                                                                                                                                                                

SystemGroup lpadmin                                                                                                                                                          

# Allow remote access                                                                                                                                                        

Port 631                                                                                                                                                                     

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock                                                                                                                                               

# Enable printer sharing and shared printers.                                                                                                                                

Browsing On                                                                                                                                                                      

BrowseOrder allow,deny                                                                                                                                                           

BrowseAllow all                                                                                                                                                                  

BrowseAddress @LOCAL                                                                                                                                                             

DefaultAuthType Basic                                                                                                                                                            

<Location />                                                                                                                                                                     

  # Allow shared printing...                                                                                                                                                     

  Order allow,deny                                                                                                                                                               

  Allow 192.163.63.*                                                                                                                                                             

</Location>                                                                                                                                                                      

<Location /admin>                                                                                                                                                                

  Encryption Required                                                                                                                                                            

  # Restrict access to the admin pages...                                                                                                                                        

  Order allow,deny                                                                                                                                                               

  Allow 192.163.63.*                                                                                                                                                             

</Location>                                                                                                                                                                      

<Location /admin/conf>                                                                                                                                                           

  AuthType Default                                                                                                                                                               

  Require user @SYSTEM                                                                                                                                                           

  # Restrict access to the configuration files...                                                                                                                                

  Order allow,deny

  Allow 192.163.63.*

</Location>

<Policy default>

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Modify-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs>

    AuthType Default

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

```

----------

## titoucha

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   
> 
> Sur l'autre PC, lorsque je me connecte au serveur cups avec "https://localhost:631" je vois bien l'imprimante sur l'autre serveur, mais elle est vue comme cachée et je ne peux donc pas l'utiliser.
> 
> Je peux par contre lui envoyer une page de test depuis l'interface de configuration.
> ...

 

Et tu procèdes comment pour qu'au niveau du système client l'imprimante soit vue par tous les programmes, par exemple openoffice.

Edit: En fait où se défini la queue d'impression utilisé par le système ?

----------

## man in the hill

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*    *titoucha wrote:*   
> 
> Sur l'autre PC, lorsque je me connecte au serveur cups avec "https://localhost:631" je vois bien l'imprimante sur l'autre serveur, mais elle est vue comme cachée et je ne peux donc pas l'utiliser.
> 
> Je peux par contre lui envoyer une page de test depuis l'interface de configuration.
> ...

 

Regarde ici , le dernier paragraphe.

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de trouver, j'avais tout configuré juste sa venait de la version de cups, je suis redescendu en version et tout refonctionne à nouveau.

Merci à tous pour votre aide.

----------

